# 'Giant' sorority



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I recently added two giant HMPK females to my sorority and thought I'd post some updated pictures. It was hard to get individual fish to stay still so the shots are a little blurry. 























































Also got some shots of my favourite HMPK male. I am conditioning him for breeding with the red speckled female (she came in with him as a pair) shown in the second photo above.





































Got three more marble females from TMTbettas who should be arriving from Thailand tomorrow. They get 7 days in quarantine and then home to me.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow mg:

GORGEOUS FISH! All of them look amazing


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the array of colours in your sorority. Beautiful beautiful girlies (and boy!) <333


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

You have the most beautifulest sorority i ever saw :shock: so many gorgeous females o.e


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. It has taken me a long time (and a lot of dosh haha) to accumulate so many nice females. Marbles are my absolute favourite and the dream is to have a second sorority filled with females I have bred and raised myself.

Tails and fins are a little tatty as there isn't much plant cover in there at the moment. Getting some more in on Thursday to hopefully stop them getting nippy.

I think my sorority shows female bettas can be just as colourful as their male counterparts.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am always so jealous of your sorority tank you have some amazing ladies! and your male is very cute


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Very pretty! Love your sorority.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow very nice, never knew it would be possible for giants and regular size in a sorority tank, I tried it once and it wasn't a very good sight at all, but your lucky they all got along nicely


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

That is an amazing group of ladies there. Very beautiful! The male is awesome can't wait to see the newbies


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Junglist said:


> Oh wow very nice, never knew it would be possible for giants and regular size in a sorority tank, I tried it once and it wasn't a very good sight at all, but your lucky they all got along nicely


I have so many females both giants kind of freaked out when they went in and were very well-behaved. The only time I saw aggression out of them was when I added the second giant in, then they had a bit of a Mexican stand-off and that was that. 


Bettausa, here are some photos of my three females who hopefully should be arriving safe and sound at the importer's tomorrow. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1336808963

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1336808907

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1336809817


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG first new female is amazing! stop teasing me haha 
Do you have any videos of your sorority? I would love to see one


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately no, my other camera has a video recorder but I've lost the cord to connect it to my computer.

The two blue marbles are one of my favourite colours. I'm hoping they haven't marbled out too much before they get here.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Love those first two new girls! I have a blue and white marble male. He's mostly blues. He's feeling a little under the weather right now though.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You're going to have 17 individuals in that sorority? Great.

May we have the specs on your tank, filter, heater, plants, etc?

(I'm still in awe over your barracks. Now this....)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I actually have like 19 females in there now. I overstock my sororities as I use a lot of live plants and I make sure my parameters are always spot-on. 

It is a 46x46x46cms so 25 gallons. Plants are just cheap stems, a couple of swords and some subwassertang. I am intending at some stage to completely re-scape it and make it look better than a plant storage centre.

Heater is an Eheim jager kept at a toasty 28 degrees Celsius and the filter is a Hagen Elite either 100 or 150 with spraybar. 

In actual fact, my barracks is now going to be home to some of my killifish pairs as I have sold off some bettas and wanted to move my three best imported males up where I could see them. I will have to post up some pictures of my DIY divided tank once I set it up this weekend.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

wow! what a beautiful sorority @[email protected] you make me want to add more pretty girls to mine x3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My favourite group!
Is that little Strawberry, almost totally orange now?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No Strawberry was hiding during photo time. I'm going to put her in her own tank, as she isn't liking life in the sorority (unlike her sister). She is now orange/pink and black striped with black edging to her fins. 

The orange one is Mrs Derp. I had to laugh as I found this photo from when I first got her. Got to love those marbles.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LBF am super jealous of you....


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

GORGEOUS Sorority! You are a bad influence and have me looking on AB for females!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice :-D. 


> Oh wow very nice, never knew it would be possible for giants and regular size in a sorority tank, I tried it once and it wasn't a very good sight at all, but your lucky they all got along nicely


I had 2 that I think were giants, they were HUGE compared to the other girls and they did very well in my tank too. Not agressive at all, compared to the smaller ones.


----------

